# Carpal Tunnel Surgery question



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually I'm having trigger finger surgery (when I curl my middle finger to the palm, it locks & won't open - wierd! _and_ carpal tunnel surgery Monday on my left hand. In 3 weeks they'll do the right hand.

Since I live alone, in the middle of nowhere does anyone have any hints to make life easier one handed for a couple months???

I've been thinking of freezing a couple casseroles in individual portions, Lean Cusine, and stocking up on library books but haven't gotten any further. A friend suggested opening a few dog food cans in advance.

I'll try to get the garden weeded, lawn mowed, house cleaned before hand, but don't know what else to address. 

Any suggestions would really be appreciated.

Sigh.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Be sure and have some loose clothing that is easy to get into and out of! And yes, have someone open all the cans and bottles that you might need. I had both hands with carpal tunnel last year, and it did take some time to get everything done. Do you have a good explanation for having CP in both hands? I found out much later that I had PMR - an inflammatory disease, which was the cause of mine - nothing I do should have caused it in both hands. The surgeon didn't research the reason for my pain and therefore the two surgeries were unnecessary. Treatment for the PolyMyalgia Rheumatica would have treated the CP pain.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

cooking ahead is a good idea, but a friend of mine had carpal tunnel surgery and said she never missed anywork. went back the next day. I am thinking i may need to go. I have a thumbe that wont bend on the left hand, and 2 fingers on the right that dont bend and when they do they lock bent. and the space between the thumb and forefinger hurt so bad i cant stand it. have trouble holding things, sleep in braces, its awful. I wish you the best.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I had carpal tunnel surgery on my left hand four years ago and I'm left handed! One really troubling thing was getting my prescription bottles open. Hubby went back to work the next day and I wasn't able to take my pain meds because I couldn't open the bottle! Be sure someone does this for you and/ask for non childproof caps.

As my hand healed I found it painful to do laundry...something about the way I turned my wrist when I was putting clothing onto hangers. 

I wish you good luck and fast healing! I also have carpal tunnel syndrome in my right hand and my thumb locks up like your finger does. It is a very strange feeling!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i had both done a couple of years ago and i'm basically a caregiver..so it is hard..you just do it..you gotta.

wiping my butt was the hardest..and fastening jeans..

i even was working at a factory part of the time..and finally just quit..couldn't handle the stress of it and everything else.

try to arrange things ..as many as you can before the surgery..have food in the freezer to thaw and heat..pay your bills ahead or write the checks and envelopes for a few weeks..

honestly with the arthroscopic it isn't as bad as it used to be..but it is a pain..wear your braces faithfully.

plastic bags and large rubber bands will be a lifesaver for showering..i had to do all my own showering, bathing, washing hair..as there was no one here to help me.

have pull overs..buttons won't work well..they were hard..also have your bras fastened and pull them over and tug a lot..unless you have help..it isn't easy..

buttons, snaps, zippers, are really hard...also potty..so plan ahead..buy lots of those wipey things


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

oh also besides the carpal tunnel i have poly perepheral neuropathy..and thought that that was all it was..but after several months after the surgery..the carpal tunnel part was better..so it can be related to other things and still improve eventually with the surgery..i still have neuropathy over my entire body..but can tell the improvement in the carpel tunnel surgery..it took a long time though


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

For the first week or so, you won't be able to use your surgery hand for any sort of bracing to do things (like hold something with those fingers while you open it with the other hand). 

Wear elastic waist pants if you can - you will NOT be able to button jeans or slacks.

Putting on deoderant is hard under the arm that is not affected - so be prepared for that.

Definitely make yourself some easy meals for the first week. After that, you should be beginning to figure things out.

Don't use lace-up shoes - go with flip flops or slip-ons for now.

Those are just a few things I could think of off-hand. I had my surgery 2 years ago and it was a great success.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I haven't had carpal surgery, but I had my right wrist broken and was in a cast 4 weeks and a brace 2 more after that and I'm right handed.

As far as the bra, I bought the front hook. Made life much easier. I had my DD and DH there most of the time to help out. But the hygine thing was hard to get use to.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ravenlost said:


> As my hand healed I found it painful to do laundry...something about the way I turned my wrist when I was putting clothing onto hangers.
> !


Oh I like this!! I dont have to have the CP operation yet, but it is coming. To many years of grooming afghan hounds have done my poor hands in. When squeezing the water out of the dogs legs my hands will cramp up and the pain shoots all the way up past my shoulder.

I did find sleeping in a brace helps, but I need a new one, the old one cuts into my fingers.

But I hate to do laundry.....I can hear it now.... I cant do the laundry my hands hurt!!! LOL


Alice in virginia


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got to agree on clothing, except for one thing. I didn't even attempt to put on a bra and I wear the type that you just pull over your head!

Like Alice in Virginia...it was a good excuse to not do something I hate! LOL...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!
After reading most of the posts, I'm realizing how "great" I had it when I had CPS done on my right hand over 6 years ago. I had a plastic surgeon do it. 
The surgery was done in his office under local anesthesia and I was all done within 20 minutes of getting the first shot. I walked out of the office with 2 band-aids; one in the center of my palm and the other just under the wrist joint that covered a total of 5 stiches. The stiches were removed after 3 days and I was back to work after 2 weeks. With no real problem doing anything within reason.
I did require physical therapy for about a month which consisted of hot wax treatments and finger exercises. The exercises I continue with both hands to this day; it takes about 2-3 minutes about 1-2 times a week. And knock on wood :bash: I haven't had any more problems with either wrist since.......:happy:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow I am reading the above posts and am amazed at how fortunate my husband was with his carpal tunnel surgery. He had very severe carpal tunnel on both hands and could hardly even hold a coffee cup.....dropped it a few times. Using his fork and spoons was a major job. Anyway, he had his surgery as an out patient. Scheduled his surgery about 3 weeks apart. He came out of the recovery room able to use the operated hand almost immediately. No pain at all. He used that hand until the other one was done then that one was fine too. Good luck! Hope your's turns out as well as my husband's did.

katlupe


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I had carpel tunnel surgery in March '08 and trigger thumb surgery in December '08, both on my right hand. The carpel tunnel surgery was pretty much necessary at the time, but I went ahead and had the trigger thumb worked on in the same year because I'd already met my deductable with my insurance, and it looked like the trigger thumb wasn't getting any better. Now that it's healed, I'm really proud I had it done, but for a while afterwards, I wasn't so sure. The trigger thumb healed much quicker than the carpel tunnel. I can't add much more than everyone else, other than brushing my teeth. That was difficult for a while. Wishing you the best with your surgeries.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I really appreciate all the suggestions, as being anyway incapacitated is new to me. 

I was a unit secretary for 3 unts daily in a hospital years ago & think that this is where it started. The trigger finger - who knows. 

The trigger finger issue is bad, my carpal tunnel is not too bad, but it was suggested by my primary care Dr _and_my insurance agent that if I needed any procedure done to think about getting it done now as if the govt. medical insurance bill passes, costs will rise and at my age, I may not be able to get procedures done as I wish.

No, that's not a political statement - just something that brought me up short (kinda scarey), and seeing as 2 different people said the same thing, I figured I'd better get it done.

Now if I could only get a full body lift - about 6 inches would do it


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I had my surgery about 15 years ago. So glad I did, was painful the first week or so. But what I remember the most was not being able to write out checks or sign them. I could have the girls at the stores fill out the check, but signing it was another subject. Just one more thing to think about. Sorry no ideas on how to solve this one, other than sign a few checks a head of time (bills) and have someone else fill in the details.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I had carpel tunnel and was told I may be facing surgery. It was so severe at night I wasn't sleeping. I would jump up in the middle of the night and run through the house shaking my arms to try and get the pain to stop.

I went to the chiropractor and he adjusted my wrists and elbows. I then started seeing a massage therapist once a week for 10 minutes of massage on my arms and hands. 

The carpel tunnel went away. No surgery required.


----------

